# Back to back century training



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have back to back centuries coming up on Sept 6 and 7. I am in good shape and have been training (did a double century last month), but what should I be doing in the last several weeks leading up to this? I am doing at least one 90 miler per week with a few 35 milers in there during the week as well. I get on the trainer/rollers on the days in between just to keep the legs moving, someimes using it as a way to do some intervals, other times just to spin a little. Should I be doing back to back 80's or 90's on the weekends leading up? What would be a good "test" to see if I am in the kind of shape that it will take? Of course I will take a couple days of break at the end to let my body rest before it has to perform.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Back to back long days to get your body used to doing more on the second day. I don't think you need to go 80 or 90 miles each day- I don't think that one needs rides that long to be able to finish a century feeling good. I have been fine on centuries with nothing more than 65 mile rides- but frequent ones where I'm still feeling good at the end, not dragging the last 10 miles.

Given that your goal is only three weeks away I don't think that the stress of a test to simulate it would be worth it. What would you do if you "failed" the test? I know if it was me I'd ride anyhow.

Take the first day a bit easier than normal. Don't make hard efforts during the ride. Don't get behind in your eating. Normally I can stop eating for the last hour or so of a century or long training ride and it's no big deal but in this case you are also eating for the next day too. You don't want to start out the second day in a deficit.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with Eric that back to back long rides--that aren't necessarily in the 80 to 90 mile range--would be adequate. The fact that you completed a double last month certainly bodes well in my opinion. I've done multi-day tours with back to back long rides (although not back to back centuries). Hydration for me usually ends up being the big issue, plus good shorts and chamois cream.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> Back to back long days to get your body used to doing more on the second day. I don't think you need to go 80 or 90 miles each day- I don't think that one needs rides that long to be able to finish a century feeling good. I have been fine on centuries with nothing more than 65 mile rides- but frequent ones where I'm still feeling good at the end, not dragging the last 10 miles.
> 
> Given that your goal is only three weeks away I don't think that the stress of a test to simulate it would be worth it. What would you do if you "failed" the test? I know if it was me I'd ride anyhow.
> 
> Take the first day a bit easier than normal. Don't make hard efforts during the ride. Don't get behind in your eating. Normally I can stop eating for the last hour or so of a century or long training ride and it's no big deal but in this case you are also eating for the next day too. You don't want to start out the second day in a deficit.


Yeah, that was my plan. Take it really easy the first day so I don't blow up the second day. Good plan on the eating too. Thanks a ton for the help and info.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Lots of groceries on the first day, no hard efforts, perhaps even raise your bars a little, especially if you ride a low, aero position. Being hunched over for 2 long days would be tough on most folks. If you are riding in a group and doing a lot of drafting, an extra inch of height on the bars won't cost much as far as aerodynamics goes, but it sure could pay dividends late in the second day.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

cyclust said:


> Lots of groceries on the first day, no hard efforts, perhaps even raise your bars a little, especially if you ride a low, aero position. Being hunched over for 2 long days would be tough on most folks. If you are riding in a group and doing a lot of drafting, an extra inch of height on the bars won't cost much as far as aerodynamics goes, but it sure could pay dividends late in the second day.


"Groceries". I like it. I picture a brown bag with fruit and veggies in it. Good idea on the bars. My bars are already pretty high, possibly for just this reason.


----------



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

Every year, I do this at least once. I find that being in an organized group always helps keep me going. Enjoy the post ride food, get a good night's sleep after the first century. I start feeling tired late into the second ride, but nothing drastic. You'll do fine.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Dunno how wise it is to change your bars. For me, having my bars too high, even by a few cm sometimes causes me to have back pain. 

I try to avoid 'changing' anything just before an important ride or race. This is a strategy I've learned the hard way, thinking.."Whoo-boy, I am gonna race 200 mi today? I better _________, cause that will be better than _______." But, you don't *know* that for sure, do you? And if your untried *improvment* truns out to not work, you are stroked..If you have an idea on how to improve your event, you better test it first in conditions close to what you are planning.
Stand a few times every hour, too. Even if you don't feel the need, getting out of the saddle wakes up your butt, stretches your muscles and feels good.
Don Hanson


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, no setup changes for me. I've got a bunk knee and anything could throw off the delicate balance. I am trying a new saddle, but that is an easy mod to revert. I'm going to do the back to back 80's this weekend and see how they go. The second day, I am going to build in quite a bit of climbing. I may do back to bck 80's next week and then taper down with +/- 35 milers until the events.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*You're set it sounds like*

But just read Indysteel's last six words again. Besides keeping up on the eating I would also err on the conservative side of too much hydration on day one. Good luck and report back on the eighth of September.

:2:


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

thegock said:


> ...report back on the eighth of September.
> 
> :2:


Thanks. I will.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

BUMP.

tyro- how'd you do?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Oh man! It was incredible!

First off, both days had the most glorious weather one could ever want. 

It was sunny and in the high 60's to mid 70's the first day. I had my wife and kids drive me over to Winslow, WA, which is just across the water from Seattle where the Bainbridge Island ferry terminal is located. I spent the night in some fleabag motel but it did the trick and had a great breakfast the next day. After a hard-boiled egg and a couple of slices of peanut butter toast, I was on my way. The route kept us off of the main highways for all but a few miles where it was totally necessary. We wound our way around Bainbridge Island on what is know as the Chilly Hilly route. (The Chilly Hilly is a well-known ride here in February.) On the first day another rider and I found ourselves off the front and thoroughly enjoyed shooting the breeze as we wound our way around the rural roads towards Port Angeles. There were some pretty "cranky" hills in the route, more so that I would have thought. The ride was a fundraiser for the local fine arts center and the aid stations were well stocked with homemade cookies, fruit, bagels, Gatorade, and water among other things. The people were cheerful and happy to see us. I finished at 11:30 and called by buddy that was riding the High Pass Challenge with me the next day.

I could not get in touch with him, so I headed into town and had a huge plate of Thai food at the local Thai restaurant. Boy did that refill the tank. It really hit the spot; tofu and vegetable spring roll wraps followed by chicken with broccoli in black bean sauce. I swear they should market a Thai recovery bar with these flavors. Eventually I caught up with my buddy and we headed out to Packwood, WA. It took us forever to get there as there is no direct route to get there from Port Angeles. We finally got there and went to the pizza place for dinner. The town was full of other riders and everyone was jazzed to be there in anticipation of the following day's epic ride. After eating, we went back to the motel where we prepped for the next day's ride. I slept like a dead rock and woke up the next day feeling refreshed and ready to ride.

We started the ride a little bit after the 7:00 start time, and the morning air was crisp and cool. I wore my windbreaker for the first leg eventually shedding it. The day warmed up and was probably in the 80's by the time we finished. The route was amazing! The views of the blast zone at the top were simply breathtaking. Spirit Lake is nearly half full of the deadfall trees and has an almost eerie, ominous look to it. Somehow the devastation is beautiful. The route wound through the high passes and eventually to a stretch of road that was closed to vehicles. This closure was for good reason due to the road crevasses, the Volkswagen-sized boulders in the road, and the fact that there are areas being reclaimed by gravity, pulled into the valley below. There were several areas where you would NOT want to ride over the edge. Splat! Anyway, we ended up finishing in the top group even after my riding buddy hit the wall about 30 miles from the finish. He had an amazing ride since he basically came off of the bench with little training. The finish line beer and barbeque were a welcome shot of carbs and booze. We sat in the shade and watched the other riders trickle in before packing up and heading for home.

All in all, both rides could not have been better. I felt great the next day and felt as though I could have done it again. The legs felt great and I felt like I had fuel in the tank. 

Thanks for the help you guys. I did better than I thought I would. I guess my training paid off. I'm going to do this sort of thing again!  

(By the way... In case you are interested, this is how I prepared for the rides. There's really nothing scientific about it, just my idea of preparation.)

August	Day	Mileage	Note
1	Fri 
2	Sat	89	
3	Sun 
4	Mon	27	
5	Tues	28	
6	Wed	14	
7	Thurs 
8	Fri out
9	Sat out
10	Sun out
11	Mon	65	
12	Tues 
13	Wed	4	broken chain
14	Thurs	11	mtb ride
15	Fri 
16	Sat	94	(new chain)
17	Sun	87	
18	Mon 
19	Tues	20	hour at 20 mph on trainer
20	Wed	20	hour at 20 mph on trainer
21	Thurs	33	
22	Fri 
23	Sat	102	Birthday
24	Sun	20	hour at 20 mph on rollers
25	Mon	20	hour at 20 mph on rollers
26	Tues	20	hour at 20 mph on rollers
27	Wed 
28	Thurs	20	hour at 20 mph on rollers
29	Fri 
30	Sat	116	
31	Sun 
September 
1	Mon 
2	Tues	20	hour on rollers (easy)
3	Wed 
4	Thurs	20	hour on rollers (easy)
5	Fri 
6	Sat	80	Seattle to PA
7	Sun	112	High Pass Challenge


----------

